# Tacoma frame rust?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I am thinking of buying an 01-04 Tacoma but have read there's frames can end up rusting out. Just wondering people's experience with this. I was considering the Tacoma, Colorado, or another S10. I figured the Tacoma would be the best bet but after reading about their frame issues I'm not sure. My last S10 had a few of those "Chevy problems" but for the most part was a reliable truck. Opinions?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I didn't have the Taco but the 03 Tundra. Yes they had problems with rust on the frame. There was a recall and a SB on frame inspection. I think what made mine get by was it was in St George the first few years of its life. But I was always amazed at all the rust when I had to crawl under the truck. I would consider the nissan frontier also in your pool of choices to buy.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> I didn't have the Taco but the 03 Tundra. Yes they had problems with rust on the frame. There was a recall and a SB on frame inspection. I think what made mine get by was it was in St George the first few years of its life. But I was always amazed at all the rust when I had to crawl under the truck. I would consider the nissan frontier also in your pool of choices to buy.


Appreciate the info. From what I've looked into a lot of the Tacomas and Tundras of those years have rust issues that can even end up being unsafe. Hard to spend upwards of $14,000 on a 12-15 year old truck that could end up being junk in a few years. With a truck that holds its value so well, even with their reliable reputation, I would expect the frame to be part of that reliability. Ive had 2 S10s and on the 03' I replaced the fuel pump, fuel spider injector, plugs and wires, distributor and a few suspension parts. It had 207,000 miles when I ended up getting rid of it and it still ran nicely. I don't mind the Nissian Frontier, I actually have seen some that I like quite a bit, anyone know what their reliability is like and issues they commonly have?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Not speaking to the reliability of the Nissan Frontier specifically but to Nissan in general. My wife's 06 murano has 215000+ and going strong! I had a 87 maxima as a kid and abused the hell out of it on dirt roads threw a couple two points in the trunk from time to time and it kept running perfect for years. Im waiting for the 1 ton diesel Titan to come out that I can tow horses with.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a 02 tundra and it's supposed to have the frame rust problems. I got under and inspected it and there's almost NO rust. I guess it's just luck of the draw for if you have an issue or not. If you find a Tacoma you really like and the rust issue is the only thing holding you back get under and inspect it. You may not have an issue at all.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Had a '01 Sequoia. Tons of rust underneath. Had an issue on a simple break job with the caliper bolt rusted on. 

Took it in for the frame rust recall, but mine passed inspection. Thought for sure they would have to do something, but it didn't qualify.


----------



## NewState (Sep 29, 2015)

My 04 tacoma trd is a nightmare when it comes to rust. Any job on the underside I add 1-2 hours for work and cursing trying to get bolts free(not a tacoma issue just a Utah issue). Ive had some that are corroded all the way to the threads. It also has some frame rust on cross members and such but nothing that impacts the structural integrity that i have noticed yet. That being said I do drive the truck like a 4 wheeler with a cab and it takes it all day long.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have an 01 Tacoma and there is rust on the tailgate but frame is in good shape.  I need to pull up the crappy plastic bed line though. im scared too.


----------

